# Figured out what happened!!!



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK, so I was cleaning the bird room yesterday (srubbing everything with a bleach/water mix) going over in my mind what the vet had said was wrong with the baby. The pneumonia that had been the cause of death had been caused by particles. Either dust, spray paint, or glade plugin particles. At first I thought spray paint, but the babies had been dying BEFORE my hubby got back from underway and started painting. Then I thought my glade thing, but its downstairs in another room and I always have the door closed. Dust was a good possibility but WHY??? Why would dust affect them like this? Then it hit me. The only thing I had changed this year from last was the bedding. I went from pine to aspen, because its supposed to be the best. BUT, the store I got it from WASN'T a bird specialty store, it was a normal pet store. The aspen bedding was ideally for say guinea pigs or something, NOT cockatiels. Its TOO DUSTY for them. If I had figured this out before I could've contacted Chicken's breeder and asked her to send me bird specific stuff. It just never occurred to me. Now I know what the problem was, I can prevent it next year.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so glad you found the cause of it all


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea this makes me feel a lot better...I was seriously getting discouraged there for a minute.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope that is it Roxy. I know all the lost little ones has been getting to you. Good Luck next season. Your not going to try one more time this year?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ut would not have been the dust, but more likely if the bedding was damp and fried it may have contained mold or aspirgilliosis spores.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Ut would not have been the dust, but more likely if the bedding was damp and fried it may have contained mold or aspirgilliosis spores.


I was hoping to get your opinion! That does make sense, seeing as how I'd never used this bedding before. I'm just going to order it from a breeder from now on, its not worth the risk!


> I hope that is it Roxy. I know all the lost little ones has been getting to you. Good Luck next season. Your not going to try one more time this year?


No no more this year. With the holiday season coming up I won't have time. I'll just let them relax and enjoy the winter months and we'll try again next spring.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck next spring and a lot of babies in the nests!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha thank you!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah I would wait till next year, then Shredder, Chicken, and I cant remember the other new ones you have, might be ready to contribute... you could very well have your hands full next season.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind that, would give me something to do while my hubby is deployed!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> No no more this year. With the holiday season coming up I won't have time. I'll just let them relax and enjoy the winter months and we'll try again next spring.


I was thinking the same thing. I am going to be taking down all the boxes that don't have eggs in them tomorrow. I can not wait for winter break.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm right there with you Mentha, its break time for us and the birds. Get them back into tip-top shape and start again next year. I already talked to my breeder friend out here and she does sell the bedding she uses and all her babies were perfectly fine this year so I'm going to get my bedding from her.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I use Kaytee aspen bedding. I'm generally not a big fan of Kaytee but their bedding is nice and clean. I bought a different brand once and it was full of dust, so I returned it to the store. Apparently there's a lot of difference between brands.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's what I figured out. Guess I'm going to stick with what works right?


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope things work out better for you as well. I loved reading about the new babies, being a new cockatiel owner with an adopted 3yr old. 

I'll definately be watching for a new thread, I've always had an interest in it.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Congrats detective roxy lol. Glad you won't have any problems next season to come


----------

